# AIO Wasserkühlung tauschen



## KikYu0 (16. April 2019)

*AIO Wasserkühlung tauschen*

Guten Morgen,

ich hatte heute extreme Probleme mit der Kühlung die zum Komplett-PC mitgeliefert wurde. Irgend eine AIO Lösung für den i7-6850K. (Siehe Foto)

Die Temperatur von der CPU scheint im IDLE Aktuell bei ca. 50 Grad, ich hatte kurz The Division 2 gestartet und es ging hoch auf ~99. Ich hab dann alle Lüfter inklusive der GPU mal auf Maximum gemacht konnte die Temperaturen aber nicht wirklich Reduzieren. Alles Ausgemacht, Sauber gemacht, Kabel Geprüft.. Temperatur erscheint mir Immer noch viel zu Hoch. Keine Ahnung ob das Logo von der Wasserkühlung da leuchten muss, die Schläuche fühlen sich warm an. Geräusche macht der schwarze Kasten auf der CPU aber eher nicht. Laut AI-Suite läuft die Pumpe bei 2800 RPM. Eine CPU Auslastung von Malware oder so konnte ich jetzt nicht feststellen.. - ich fand die Temperaturen aber über das Jahr hinweg bei der CPU immer etwas Kritisch.. die GPU ist im IDLE bei 30 Grad, bei Auslastung eventuell 60-65 ~ wobei ich die FPS auch immer auf 65-75 Locke. Also eigtl. macht mir nur die CPU seit jeher irgendwie "Sorgen" - die Krebste gerne mal auf 70-75 rum - auch wenn ich jetzt nicht so anspruchsvolle Sachen gezockt habe.

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Worauf muss ich achten beim Austausch und welche "normale" Luft-Kühlung würdet Ihr mir empfehlen.. ich würde so bis zu 100€ drauf Schrauben.. dann hab ich vermutlich noch mal einige Jahre ruhe - hoffe ich zumindest. (Kühlpaste könnt Ihr mir auch gern Empfehlen..)

Ich gehe davon aus das ich die beiden Schläuche von dem Radiator-Gedöns nicht abbekomme um den Lüfter da weiter zu verwenden? Also muss ich auch noch einen Ersatz suchen für den großen Lüfter der Luft Rausbläst?
Oberhalb im PC sind 3 Lüfter die nach Rechts Rausblasen.. die GPU Bläst im Grunde auch unter den PC die Luft Raus. ( Der Pc steht auf so 2 kleinen Sockeln - also da kommt die Luft nach unten auch raus) Müsste vllt. auch irgendwas Luft Reinsaugen? Sorry hab mich damit nie groß beschäftigt. 

Ich hoffe jemand erbarmt sich mir kurz ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben..  

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*

Den Lüfter kannst du problemlos abmontieren und weiterverwenden. 

Spontan würde ich dir: Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO weiß ab €'*'33,59 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen. Der kühlt sehr gut und ist dabei noch schön leise. Alternativ kannst du auch sowas wie Le Grand Macho RT, Mugen 5, Dark Rock Pro 4 oder Noctua NH-D15 nehmen. Bis 100€ hast du ordentlich Luft. Benötigst du aber eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*

Wenn ich mir dein Bild ansehe würd ich den Radiator mal sauber machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KikYu0 (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*

Okaaaaay.. das scheint mir eine gute Option zu sein. Werd ich heute Abend mal nachschauen und dann Berichten.. ;X


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*

Also, du wolltest eine empfehlung für einen Luftkühler, ich habe dir den als einziger gegeben. Statt darauf zu reagieren hast du beschlossen das massiv übertriebene Bild von Abuctee als Grund zu nehmen und es damit zu testen? Dein PC wird nicht so sehr vestaubt sein, da es innen nicht schlimm aussieht. Zukünftig weis ich dann ja bescheid wenn es um Fragen geht von dir


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Dein PC wird nicht so sehr vestaubt sein, da es innen nicht schlimm aussieht.


Putzen kostet nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KikYu0 (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Also, du wolltest eine empfehlung für einen Luftkühler, ich habe dir den als einziger gegeben. Statt darauf zu reagieren hast du beschlossen das massiv übertriebene Bild von Abuctee als Grund zu nehmen und es damit zu testen? Dein PC wird nicht so sehr vestaubt sein, da es innen nicht schlimm aussieht. Zukünftig weis ich dann ja bescheid wenn es um Fragen geht von dir



Naja - Geld wächst für mich auch nicht auf den Bäumen.. wenn ich das Problem mit 4 Schrauben und einem Staubsauger wieder auf gute Temperaturen bekomme - bin ich für den Tipp Dankbar. 
Und ich habe nicht "Reagiert" weil ich von ~05:00 bis 17:00 Arbeite. :-/

Dreckig war der Radiator auf jeden Fall.. Siehe Bilder - leider hat es nichts gebracht.. die Temperatur ist bei 60-70 Grad bei 100% auf allen Lüftern.. wobei mir das irgendwie komisch vorkommt.. die Temperatur Schwankt extrem und ohne erkennbaren Grund ist Sie jetzt innerhalb von 10 Minuten von 50 auf 70 Hoch.. - Ohne das ich etwas getan habe?

Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat wäre ich Dankbar.. ansonsten Bestell ich morgen erstmal einen neuen Lüfter. 
Danke an Danielneedles schon mal für den Tipp da guck ich morgen mal.

Schade kein Anno 1800 fürs Erste. :-/

Ach so.. Edit - bringt es vllt noch mal was den Radiator durchzuspülen ? Vermutlich keine 30 Grad.. aber irgendwie sieht der immer noch Ultra Staubig aus.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*

Ich bezweifle ehrlich, dass einfach ein neuer Lüfter da groß helfen wird, wenn er nicht unerträglich laut werden soll.
Ein 120er Radi hat einfach recht wenig Fläche für die 140 Watt CPU.

Was du allerdings noch versuchen könntest, ist den Radiator als intake z.B. in der Front zu verbauen (wenn die Schläuche lang genug sind).
Damit machst du bestimmt auch noch ein paar C° wett, da der Radiator dann direkt frische kalte Luft von außen bekommt.

Edit:
70C° ist schon fast eiskalt für die CPU. Welche Temperatur wird denn jetzt unter richtiger anhaltender Last erreicht?


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*



KikYu0 schrieb:


> Naja - Geld wächst für mich auch nicht auf den Bäumen.



Interessant, du wolltest direkt 100€ investieren



KikYu0 schrieb:


> Dreckig war der Radiator auf jeden Fall.. Siehe Bilder - leider hat es nichts gebracht..



War mir klar das es nix bringt. das ist halt das Ergebnis wenn man den falschen glaubt  

@Abuctee: du übertreibst trotzdem.


----------



## KikYu0 (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Edit:
> 70C° ist schon fast eiskalt für die CPU. Welche Temperatur wird denn jetzt unter richtiger anhaltender Last erreicht?



Phu.. das fühlt sich alles so komisch an.. 40 Grad jetzt im Idle und 50 ~ maximal bei Anno.. was eigtl. ok Wäre. 
Habe dann mal über die "Enddlosschleife Do While True Loop" Prozessorauslastung erzeugt.. Siehe Bilder.. dann geht es hoch bis 100 Grad..
Ich glaub ich hatte die CPU in den letzten 3 Jahren noch nie über 70-75.. wenn ich The Division 2 Starte wird er sicher auch sofort wieder auf 99 hoch Springen..
Vllt ist auch nur irgendwas am Sensor Defekt oder so? :-/


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*

Möglich das da auch schon Kühlwasser verdunstet ist, dann kühlt er auch nicht mehr so gut und der ganze Staub hat natürlich noch den Rest gegeben. Zudem ist ein 120er Radiator auch nichts besonderes, erst recht nicht wenn er die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte dann noch mit nutzen muss. Zudem löst sich mit der Zeit auch Schmutz aus Schlauch und Material und vor allem auch noch wenn ALU (Radiator) und Kupfer (Kühler) zusammen verbaut wird korrodiert das ganze noch schneller. Das ganze kann man je nach AIO auch zerlegen, reinigen und neu befüllen. Denn durch den Schmutz setzt sich auch Verunreinigung im Kühler ab und verstopft die feinen Finnen.

In diesem Video kannst das ganze ausmaß besser sehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTemIJKS-4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Manche AIOs haben einen Einfüllstutzen zum befüllen.
Da ich aber deine AIO nicht kenne kann ich nichts dazu mit beitragen. Im Video wurde die AIO zwar zerlegt und gereinigt, es wurde aber nicht gezeigt wie das ganze erneut befüllt wurde. Denn AIOs sind nicht wartungsfrei, das Wartungsfrei kommt nur durch Neukauf einer neuen AIO zustande und im Schnitt halten AIOs zwischen 4-7 Jahre und nehmen in dieser Zeit auch an Kühlleistung ab.

Zum Befüllen würde ich Fertiggemisch nehmen: aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l
Zwar könnte auch einfach nur destilliertes Wasser eingefüllt werden aber darin wäre dann kein Korrosionsschutz mit enthalten.

Falls du das ganze zerlegen möchtest baue alles aus und befülle auch alles außerhalb des Gehäuse.
Es wäre auch gut wenn du ein Netzteil da hast und außerhalb ein Probelauf machen kannst damit dir nichts ins Gehäuse auslaufen kann.

An einer AIO von einem Cooler Master was wir auch verbaut haben ist ein Einfüllstutzen jeweils unter einem Garantiesiegel am Radiator und auch an der Pumpe selber. Vermutlich hat deine AIO aber kein Einfüllstutzen und ich glaube das im Video durch weg lassen der Schrauben alles befüllt wurde. Könnte man ggf. dann mit einer Spritze wieder befüllen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## harl.e.kin (16. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Tauschen*

Ja ist vermutlich zu wenig Wasser im Kreislauf. Entweder Du setzt auf Luft oder holst dir eine AiO mit 240 oder 280mm Radiator. Corsair H110i Oder H115i oder nen Eisbear den könnte man erweitern und befüllen.


----------



## INU.ID (17. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung tauschen*

Also wenn das Säubern eines so verdreckten Radiators keine enorme Besserung bringt, dann stimmt irgendwas nicht. Schwache Pumpenleistung, zu viel Wasser aus dem Kreislauf heraus diffundiert, oder das Alu im Radiator hat mit dem Kupferkühler reagiert:

CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)


Wenn ich mir allerdings oben das "Nachher-Bild" vom Radiator anschaue, sieht es für mich nicht so aus als wäre der schon richtig sauber...


----------



## KikYu0 (17. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung tauschen*

Mhm.. heute Morgen "The Division 2", relativ Stabile 60 Grad.. bei Maximaler Lüfterleistung. Werde am Wochenende den Radiator noch mal versuchen irgendwie unter Wasser Sauber zu bekommen.

Wenn die Temp wieder aussetzer macht werde ich mal den Dark Rock Pro 4  daraufschrauben.. Danke erstmal für die Hilfe , hat ja schon irgendwie, scheinbar.. - deutlich - ;P Geholfen das ding mal auseinander zu schrauben und "Sauber" zu machen.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. April 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung tauschen*

Ein paar generelle Erfahrungswerte: Hatte meinen 6800K auf 4Ghz auch mit einer AiO in einem mATX Gehäuse mit einer 330W 980Ti. Das war grenzwertig, ging aber solange SMT bei der CPU deaktiviert war. Von daher sollte eine 120er AiO grundsätzlich für 140W CPUs reichen, erst recht ohne OC.

Der TE sollte prüfen, wie sich die Hitze auf den Radiator überträgt. Im kalten Zustand sollte fühlbar sein, ob sich der Radiator nur teilweise oder gar nicht aufheizt. Im ersten Fall würde dann wirklich Flüssigkeit fehlen, im letzteren Fall hätte die CPU keinen richtigen Kontakt zum Kühler. Letzteres würde ich als erstes sicherstellen.


----------

